# Iron x equivalent in shops?



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,
Planning to finally get my winter protection done on friday/Saturday as been working weekends.

Is there anything like Iron x in a motorfactors or halfords? 
Would a automotive paint shop sell anything similar or the real thing?

Idea is to wash,clay etc to decontaminate and the get on with polish and lsp.

If not I'll try next day delivery if poss.

Thanks anyway 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

TW Ice Wheel Cleaner...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_255235

Or you could contact your local AS rep.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> TW Ice Wheel Cleaner...
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_255235
> 
> Or you could contact your local AS rep.


Ah, used it in the past on wheels.
Is it ok on bodywork?

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rayner said:


> Ah, used it in the past on wheels.
> Is it ok on bodywork?


Yeah you can use it on the bodywork :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

i didnt realise that had fallout remover in it?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels also works as a safe decontaminant on paintwork. Just don't allow it to dry.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosmart Fallout is very similar, not as strong as Iron X but it would last you a very long time


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks I'll have a look at those ones. 
Are any of these anywhere near as good as iron x? 
Never used iron x, this will be the first proper decontamination.

With the tw ice etc. Just spray on, leave to work for a bit and wash off or should I agitate with a sponge or something? 

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would be worried about using the Wonder Wheels one on the body as it destroys the skin on your hands so seems quite nasty stuff so stick to wheels with this


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rayner said:


> Thanks I'll have a look at those ones.
> Are any of these anywhere near as good as iron x?
> Never used iron x, this will be the first proper decontamination.
> 
> ...


It's not as effective as Iron-X but it'll do the job.

Spray on, leave to dwell for a couple of minutes and then rinse off.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> Autosmart Fallout is very similar, not as strong as Iron X but it would last you a very long time


I am sure that AS fallout remover is on par or stronger then Iron X. But it will not bleed like the Iron X and similar products.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Porta said:


> I am sure that AS fallout remover is on par or stronger then Iron X. But it will not bleed like the Iron X and similar products.


It does not bleed. But that is just a chemical reaction that is quite easy to do according to a few chemists. I would go with it as you can dilute it


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Easy to do if you use the same ingredient used in the bleeding products. Alas it isn't something you can just add at minimal cost. Do you honestly believe that AS refused to make their fallout remover bleed because they just could not be bothered? The reason is that, to make it bleed, they might as well thrown the oxalic acid out and add the bleeding ingredient, not to mention that the price would increase by multiples.
> 
> The other thing is that the bleeding products are pH neutral and Fe3+ specific. They react with rust and fallout - they don't react generically. AS fallout remover (etc) are acid products which react... well, like acids! They react with most metals (not just iron and definitely not just the specific oxidation state) not to mention numerous other material. Whilst the acid is weak, it WILL still react to an extent and will be more corrosive than the pH neutral cleaners.


I am not a chemist so I dont know what they use to make it change colour I presume that It is a colour pigment that reacts to the iron particles hence why I changes colour. Fallout Remover works exactly the same as Iron X just that It does not bleed. But I would rather save a few quid and use something that I can dilute and make litres of that one single bottle of Iron X. I also beleive that AS "could not be bothered" as you put rather chose not to, as do you really need something to change colour to know if iron is present.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

People do like thing changing colour when applied as you can see it working.

Those people are usually the same ones who like products to smell nice - nothing wrong with it but personally I wouldn't care if my wax smelled like horse cr4p. (Well...)

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> It does not bleed. But that is just a chemical reaction that is quite easy to do according to a few chemists. I would go with it as you can dilute it


Since english is not my mother tounge, I was a little bit unclear. Yes, AS fallout remove will not bleed at at all, and therfore also less then Iron X


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> I am not a chemist so I dont know what they use to make it change colour I presume that It is a colour pigment that reacts to the iron particles hence why I changes colour. Fallout Remover works exactly the same as Iron X just that It does not bleed. But I would rather save a few quid and use something that I can dilute and make litres of that one single bottle of Iron X. I also beleive that AS "could not be bothered" as you put rather chose not to, as do you really need something to change colour to know if iron is present.


Your very much wrong there buddy.

The base of AS Fallout Remover is Oxilic Acid, a basic acid that is cheap to incorporate.

The base of the bleeding products is Ammonium Thioglycolic Acid. This is a totally different kettle of fish and is very expensive to produce. it is not just a dye that is used. the purple is caused by an ionic reaction between the Ammonium TGA and iron oxide particles.

AS havent included this in their fallout remover as it is nothing more than a a visual indicator that is usefull to show that it is reacting, but is not a necessary requirement and would only up the cost of the product and not improve the job that it does. Its ment to remove Fallout and it does.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks both for your chemistry knowledge but my point simply being that the OP asked for a similar product to Iron X. Fallout Remover was my answer as ive used it and it works. My other point being do you really need a product to change colour


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

But I also notice the "chemistry experts" have no given an answer to the op, just slate my recommendation with chemical terminology that will only confuse the user. I am all for learning but a simple answer to a question would honestly help, then they can ask specifics


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was merely stating that the OP if he wanted could buy AS Fallout Remover if they so wished by contacting his local rep, thus saving on file and in the long run money. I was simply stating that it works similar to Iron X but it does no bleed


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like I best leave this website then :wave:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Why is everyone hung up on IRON X its the latest craze.
Who really cares if it changes colour.?
Who cares what the make up is.? The guys that made it put a lot of research into it. I doubt that even if you WERE a chemist you would know the makeup of it GUESTIMATION and BU11SH1T doesnt really work in the big world of detailing.
As for comparing non acidic wheel cleaner and acidic wheel cleaner to IRONX just shows what a weekend warrior is all about Datasheets and stuff. May be able to talk about the products and blind everyone with what is (supposidly) in them now try using it properly at the right stage of the process for the right use. Then get on and do the rest of the car..
But on the subject of chemistry can i use felt tip pen to colour snow foam after all its ink and the same colour??????


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ben Gum - yeah I got my answer and thanks for the chemistry lesson (didn't find it tooooo confusing and I think you explained yourself well)

The reason I said Iron x equivalent is that it seems to be written about on here a lot, no other reason.

Everyone else - thanks for the suggestions! :thumb:

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> Come on then, money where your mouth is. I have posted a lot of 'crap' on this. Why don't you go away off and show that some of it is wrong? No excuses about not being bothered... you are convinced it is wrong so surely it cannot be difficult to get something to back you up without having to resort to someone with a vested interest. Otherwise it strikes me that even if what I have posted is nonsense, you are not even remotely qualified to comment on it.
> 
> Awaiting excuses....


The OP didnt ask for a chemistry lesson on the makeup of what YOU think is in these products. UNLESS of course you actually work in there labs and know definatly ( in which case fair game) if not please stop guessing using a bit of chemistry know how to summise something..
Comparing iron x to non acidic or even acidic wheel cleaner ???? WTF totally different products totally different uses. Next time try and compare ironx to say pizza or jelly im sure as a chemistry bod you can i eagerly await the comparison
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
As for being qualified to comment on it mmmmm maybe not three years under the watchful eyes of mecedes and bently trainers 20odd years ago. On how to do this job PROPERLY. Oh which i do by the way for a living running a healthy business and have done for a number of years... NO your right I havent got a clue what im talking about OR doing I will go and sign on tommorow


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL @ above. 
It's okay, he'll tell you Iron X isn't actually made by Car Pro next.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I speak english to those that warrent it. To others well!!!!!. With that i leave this thread as i can see it turning nasty which is not exactly good


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> LOL @ above.
> It's okay, he'll tell you Iron X isn't actually made by Car Pro next.


Oh isnt it the same as kettle descaler then?????
Cut out the middle man. You got excess iron use an angle grinder 
OR wash the car with Deferoxamine (desferrioxamine B) that will chemicly bond with the excess iron and allow it to come out naturally


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh i can back them fully i just choose not to waste my time as i have better things to do than argue with a weekend warrior?
Ijust gave you another solution mr chemistry student whats up you not got that far in the readers digest manual yet 

Deferoxamine (desferrioxamine B)


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Admin - feel free to delete this thread if you wish, next time I will chose my title better! 

Just so everyone knows I am going with the suggestion in the first post (tw ice wheel cleaner) lol as I've used it before and is a damn good wheel cleaner.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol cheers raynor glad you made a decision on it. At least it is an informed decision based on your experiences previously


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Lol cheers raynor glad you made a decision on it. At least it is an informed decision based on your experiences previously


Its Rayner by the way

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Damned ipods arggggh ipads got a mind of its own lol 
sorry rayner


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

less arguing, more helping the OP please...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> less arguing, more helping the OP please...


The first 3 helped enough. The next few were funny, the next ones informative and then... yeah your right lol

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry -kev-.


----------

